# Parrotlets, where to start?



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

A few months ago I was looking at getting another bird, and I've always loved African Greys, but I don't have the space for a huge cage really, so someone suggested I look into parrotlets... I did a little reading and general things, but wanted to get some more information as I'm hopefully going to Clitheroe market in the near future, so wouldn't mind going already prepared to bring a pair home with me.
And I'd appreciate if no one just said "read a caresheet"... I much prefer the personal touch and talking to people one on one about certain stuff :2thumb:
So yeah, any information on those would be good 

Edit: also just forgot to put, if their is any other type of bird that's similar and would be suitable, then I am also open to suggestions, as I was told parrotlets don't really like to talk too much, I'd quite like one that was more prone to talking/copying sounds than not doing and that's happy to sit watching the telly with you etc...


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

We breed parrotlets, so if you have any specific questions we can try and help. I would say that if you want a bird that will talk and sit with you, you would be best getting a handreared bird, probably cock bird if you want him to talk, as I believe they are best at it!


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't claim any personal expertise but I am researching parrotlets for myself at the moment.

Parrotlets are perfectly capable of mimicry and talking, but their voices are so high-pitched it can be unclear to people unused to that particular bird. (Think toddlers - their mum knows what they're saying but has to translate for other people!) There's a number of vids on YouTube with parrotlets talking, singing and showing off the tricks they've learned.

I know of a woman with a parrotlet that goes everywhere with her - either on her shoulder or snuggled up in a shirt pocket! She works from home and he has a playstand set up on her desk. 

They are as much a companion animal as any other parrot - just tiny.

Oh, if you want a parrotlet as a companion that bonds with you, get just one. A breeding pair will be less attached to you and any other pairing isn't advised anyway - they're territorial about their cages. In the wild, although they travel in large flocks, they nest and roost very spread out - they like their space.

This book seems to be recommended and I've found it very informative:

Barron's Publishing The Parrotlets Handbook (Rev): Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Parrotlets are great birds. As far as caging goes I like the large and tall vison cages - otherwise parrot cages are good as they're very active birds.
Mine aren't tame so I can't comment on that side and I've not kept a single bird either, apart from one I have now who's mate died.
Good luck and if you have any specific questions do ask :2thumb:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Well firstly I just want apologise for seeming ignorant, I'm having some real internet trouble at the moment (been on a silly expensive and extremely slow dongle for nearly a month)... Been back in the bird shop today, and he didn't have any parrotlets in, I just went in to get a rough idea on price from my local shop, and he said something that might be good for me is a green cheek Conure, and after seeing them I have to agree, they look stunning.
I know it's a slight change in direction from a parrotlet, but he said he doesn't get many parrotlets in, and these Conures are reasonably common for being talkative too, they seemed really friendly too, albeit a little bit timid.
He is selling them at £65 each, does that price seem around fair to everyone else?
And is their anything specific I should know about them before I do any major research into there care...
Thanks to those who have already helped as well, don't want it to seem like I'm wasting peoples times, but I'm open to other suggestions, not specifically just parrotlets


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> Well firstly I just want apologise for seeming ignorant, I'm having some real internet trouble at the moment (been on a silly expensive and extremely slow dongle for nearly a month)... Been back in the bird shop today, and he didn't have any parrotlets in, I just went in to get a rough idea on price from my local shop, and he said something that might be good for me is a green cheek Conure, and after seeing them I have to agree, they look stunning.
> I know it's a slight change in direction from a parrotlet, but he said he doesn't get many parrotlets in, and these Conures are reasonably common for being talkative too, they seemed really friendly too, albeit a little bit timid.
> He is selling them at £65 each, does that price seem around fair to everyone else?
> And is their anything specific I should know about them before I do any major research into there care...
> Thanks to those who have already helped as well, don't want it to seem like I'm wasting peoples times, but I'm open to other suggestions, not specifically just parrotlets


All i can say is do some major research and go to a breeder :2thumb:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

ljb107 said:


> All i can say is do some major research and go to a breeder :2thumb:


Yeah I always do a lot of reading up and talking to people before buying anything, been into the bird shop a couple of times, and he's not had any parrotlets in any of the times, even though he has a big selection, he just doesn't seem to get any.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

the good thing about parrotlets is they are a fairly quiet species, the same can't be said for conures as a rule..... the price is fair for a shop really, just be aware that a shop will tell you the best thing for you is what they have for sale!!
Do your own research and choose the bird that suits your lifestyle, a pair of parrotlets are ideal if you don't have loads of space or time to spend with an individual bird. If the shop doesn't have them in much, there are plenty of breeders that do, (myself included lol!)


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

RedGex said:


> the good thing about parrotlets is they are a fairly quiet species, the same can't be said for conures as a rule..... the price is fair for a shop really, just be aware that a shop will tell you the best thing for you is what they have for sale!!
> Do your own research and choose the bird that suits your lifestyle, a pair of parrotlets are ideal if you don't have loads of space or time to spend with an individual bird. If the shop doesn't have them in much, there are plenty of breeders that do, (myself included lol!)


In fairness he is one of the very few shops I actually trust, his advice is always first rate, and he doesn't just try and sell you something, I asked about the parrotlets and conures, and he said if the conure isn't for you then try a private breeder, where as most shops would try and sell you the conure, so I know I can pretty well trust him in that sense.
Also I know not all birds will talk just because another one of the same type will, but I'd like one that's more known for talking, and I hear parrotlets don't? Where as conures can do?


----------

